# Upper Colorado: All Day Wave



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

its pretty gross and smells a bit

all day i guess maybe also called play it again?


----------



## P_McP (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey summit I was talking about the Elk and not your Ski Box


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

solution to stinky ski boots = kill it with fire


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

where is the all day wave located at along the upper c?


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Shoshone section, east of Glenwood.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Gnarly! and just in time for the yagatta reggatta!


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

that's a different all day wave
he was referring to the one on the rancho del rio->state bridge run
i think it's also called play it again


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Ooops!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

well now we know where to send the kids when they want to poke things with a stick


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Which one on Statebridge is that? I only remember a couple waves that could give a sustained surf.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

That's what I was wondering?


----------

